# DIVING SUNDAY



## GeNeGo8 (Oct 4, 2007)

<P align=left>Going to get something together for Sunday and try to kill a few fish aboard the Y-KNOT. Anyone interested contact Dave. 712-4175:usaflag


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Cost??? Might want to put a little more info for folks.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

how much and where are you going. what are the depths were looking at.diving always sounds good


----------



## GeNeGo8 (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Dave has all the Details. It just kind of depends on where everyone on the boat wants to go and what they want to dive. Give him a shout and he will fill you in. Thx for the reply. See you around


----------

